# Webbing Hazard in Lower CC



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

Beware of webbing/white sling across the river about halfway between Elbow and 1/4 mile. It's tied to a tree, spans the entire river, and at 1200, part of it was hanging in the river and could catch someone that isn't watching for it. You can miss it on river left by hitting the eddy under the tree. It needs to be cut out, but we couldn't get to it tonight.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Why are people this stupid?


----------



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't know. If anyone loses a rope/webbing in the water, PLEASE post and let everyone know.

We saw a boater yesterday before we got on the river and he told us that his friends had an epic and there's also webbing above 1/4 at the entrance, but we didn't see that. So, keep an eye out for that too. Luckily another boater driving down the canyon saw the other webbing that's between elbow and 1/4, and stopped and told us about it. Thanks to the guy who gave us a heads up!


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

It's not boater generated. It was likely someone's handline for getting across the creek at lower water. We cut the right side of it today, but the anchor point on the left is a branch overhanging the river that you can't reach from shore or kayak. Two people tugged on it hard from their boats and the branch wasn't giving it up. IMO, it's not really a hazard, now or before, but it's even less so now. At this point it's trailing downstream, with no loops or knots, in the current far river left and not in a particularly rough bit of water.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Could not see webbing today


----------



## El Scotto (Jul 24, 2013)

*Webbing removed*

A couple of us were able to cut the webbing out yesterday. We happened to pull into the eddy right next to it and managed to get to it. Should be completely gone now.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks you El Scotto.


----------

